# Como hacer Contruccion de llamador?



## kr4sh (Ago 7, 2009)

Hola amigos.. un saludo cordial a todos en el foro...

Pues soy super novato.. estudiando apenas la ing. en electronica..

necesito hacer un grabador de memorias isd 1420p.. y hacer un circuito para hacer un llamador de B.C.
pero no se como..

de antemano se agradece...


----------



## alexus (Ago 7, 2009)

llamador de bc, te refieres a: CQ CQ CQ esta es "estacion tal" transmitiendo desde "tal lugar" CQ CQ CQ?

me interesa! si es lo que estoy pensando!

un abrazo!


----------



## kr4sh (Ago 7, 2009)

ham... alexus. a lo que me refiero es hacer un circuito para grabar un sonido al isd 1420p y otro para adaptarlo a los radios que usan los traileros..

es algo asi.. el tono con que inicias una conversacion y la terminas.. algo asi como "bep" ...bla,bla,bla, "bep"


----------



## alexus (Ago 7, 2009)

osea, el roger beep, es para "dar el cambio", en medio se dice indicativo, localizacion, etc.

esto piensas hacer?


----------



## kr4sh (Ago 7, 2009)

hacertaste men... creo no lo se pero tambien se le llaman oscilador.. o creo me equivoco.. encontre en la hoja de caracteristicas del isd1420p unos circuitos pero no se si sean los que necesito.. soy super novato asi que agradeceria cualquier ayuda


----------



## alexus (Ago 7, 2009)

y yo de programacion no se nada! pero te puedohablar de cosas de radio que intervengan en el proyecto.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 7, 2009)

Hay que buscar *antes* de preguntar.
http://www.citizensband.radiouk.com/workshop/build/index.php


----------

